# BICHIRS..need air pumps??



## dptrackstardp (Dec 28, 2004)

I have two bichirs, and was wondering if they acutally need their air pump?


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

no they just need heavy filtration.

i dont even think any fish needs air pumps if you have proper filtration that breaks the surface for oxygen diffusion but especially bichirs b/c they are one of the few fish that can breathe atmospheric oxygen


----------



## dptrackstardp (Dec 28, 2004)

alright thanks


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

as long as you have a filter in there, no. They are apparently able to take air as well, but im not sure if they actually prefer this or not


----------

